# Huge MAC haul from the last couple days, some new, some already loved



## sureshedid (Apr 23, 2014)

Single palette, double palette, Fix+ full and travel size, Turquatic, 159 and 210 brushes, Undercurrent liner, Currant liner, Strobe Liquid, Fast Response Eye Cream, Face & Body foundation, Indianwood paintpot, #3 lashes, Plum Foolery and Full of Joy blushes, 12 shadows (Era, Patina, Humid, Fig. 1, Nocturnelle, Haux, Blackberry, Smut, Contrast, Brule, Phloof, don't remember the last one), 3 lipsticks (patisserie, flamingo, razzledazzler). 




  Antonio Lopez lip palette in Fuschia, Huggable in Rich Marron, Hi Def Cyan Chromagraphic pencil, Riri Woo lipliner, and a couple other things.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## lamajesty (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow! This is amazing! I also have the MAC lip palette and I love it! 




 

http://lamajesty.wordpress.com


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

great haul!! x


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Great haul I love large hauls.


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Great products!


----------

